# Noch ein Adventskalender



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2012)




----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2012)

Ach das ist doch der Kalender vom Schweren


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Dez. 2012)

Ja hab aber gestern alle Türchen auf einmal leergemacht​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Dez. 2012)

Das sieht mir nach einem "Sachsen-Adventskalender" aus!


----------



## Sachse (1 Dez. 2012)

der würde aber nicht bis zum 24. halten lol9


----------



## Thomas61 (1 Dez. 2012)

So Einen hab ich auch....


----------

